# Block permit ?



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

they are good for Allegan Co. Can I use my 7mmMag. to fill the permits and do we treat them the same after the kill as during reg season? Do the people that we give them to have to remove them from the field or can we deliver them ect?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Not sure what type of permit you are talking about for sure. If you are talking about a crop damage permit which are the only ones good outside the regular (bow or firearm) season, it will have all that information on the permit which a shooter has to have in possession when shooting under the permit. If you are talking about permit used during the regular season the type of weapon that is legal for a regular license is the only kind able to be used.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I think you can hunt at night or day not sure what gun you can use ,but it is just killing so it would not matter what you shoot them with .Bud


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Crowhunter said:


> I think you can hunt at night or day not sure what gun you can use ,but it is just killing so it would not matter what you shoot them with .Bud


What are you talking about????? Day or night....just killing????????? Please don't confuse this thread with an answer that makes no sense. Allow the original poster to clarify so we don't have to guess.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

It is a crop damage permit. We got them yesterday. We got the rules answered too. I can use centerfire, ML, bow and shot gun, no buckshot.

FYI, there is 52 deer on an 8 acre hay field that was just planted last fall, my neighbor lets me hunt and asked for my help, I agreed as long as the deer were going to be eaten, I get one deer, I just have to wait my turn as I am 3rd on the list. Oh yea, I like this one too, I have to call central dispatch before you go afield. Oh and we let the neighbors know too.


----------

